# Johnson beheading pics are already out! Disgusting, and on a porn site yet!



## 1feral1 (18 Jun 2004)

Freedom of speech is one thing, but you know its a pretty sad state of affairs these days when sensationalism oversides morals. Personally I really find it quite sickening. Read on....

The pics are bad enough, but imagine how you would feel to see your own father's cut off head sitting on his body with a knife leaning against it on on a web site which promotes sex with animals. Where does one draw the line? The freaks who run these websites have absolutly no compassion, do they.

The grubs who MUREDERED this man are bad enough, but the US websites who promote it are just as rotton. Shame on em. To top it of, the website in question is 'almost' pleading with anyone who has the video to send it to them.

Truly disgusting stuff. 


Wes


----------



## jswift872 (19 Jun 2004)

what are you doing on a porno site?


----------



## 1feral1 (19 Jun 2004)

Thats where the link sent me. If you cant understand my point, just forget it.


----------



## Noyon (19 Jun 2004)

You just gotta remember Wes, some people are screwed in the head. It troubles me that people will even post that on a website.. not to mention a animal porn website.
  :soldier:       :evil:


----------



## Northern Touch (19 Jun 2004)

Looks like Karma is comming to those who did help murder him though.  Some of them are apparently six feet under at the moment.

http://www.cnn.com/2004/WORLD/meast/06/19/saudi.kidnap/index.html


----------



## Kirkhill (19 Jun 2004)

Strangely enough it doesn't comfort me that the Saudis managed to find these Ba....ds within hours of killing this poor bugger.  They can't find them beforehand and stop them but as soon as it shows up on the news and even the Arab networks are criticizing them all of a sudden, miraculously even, the killers are found while disposing of the body.  They then shoot everybody in sight, the leader and his two deputies (brothers).

Old line from Treasure Island, "Dead men tell no tales".

Better start figuring out how to get to work without gas because Saudi is at grave risk of coming apart.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (19 Jun 2004)

Pte. McKibbon said:
			
		

> what are you doing on a porno site?



I think its not revelant what Wes was doing on a porn site...what is revelant is that this gentleman was murdered!


----------



## drebk (19 Jun 2004)

gotta ask yerselves why in the world Americans/Canadians/Australians/Europeans/non-middle-easterners are still in the middle east with all that's goin on... well,i bet you they are making a huge amount of money, and their decision is that the amount of money i make if i stay, is worth the potential risk of capture, i mean... i sincerely doubt it is b/c they don't have the cash to fly back, i'm sure a embassy or something would fund it... why else would they stay?


----------



## Military Brat (19 Jun 2004)

drebk said:
			
		

> gotta ask yerselves why in the world Americans/Canadians/Australians/Europeans/non-middle-easterners are still in the middle east with all that's goin on... well,i bet you they are making a huge amount of money, and their decision is that the amount of money i make if i stay, is worth the potential risk of capture, i mean... i sincerely doubt it is b/c they don't have the cash to fly back, i'm sure a embassy or something would fund it... why else would they stay?



Leaving Saudi Arabia just plays into the demands of the terrorists. They want all foreigners to leave, thus destabilizing the Saudi oil industry (resulting in higher oil prices worldwide). The terrorists also want to topple the Saudi royal family. Without a thriving oil industry, there is less money coming into the kingdom and it just puts the terrorists one step closer to their stated goal. 

Besides, the risk of death is so small. There are some 30,000 Americans in the kingdom right now, 35,000 Britons and some 30,000 or so from Asia. Only a few dozen have been killed. Putting it in perspective, the chance of death is so miniscule.


----------



## drebk (19 Jun 2004)

so it makes perfect sense to stay then, yet when something bad happens, it seems we overlook the fact that they are knowingly putting themselves in harms way and scream for enemy body counts to raise =/


----------



## Kirkhill (19 Jun 2004)

In the immortal words of Rosanna Bandana Dana " Never Mind......."

Typed before thinking.

Sorry for the waste of resources Mike.


----------



## Kirkhill (19 Jun 2004)

drebk

The fight has been brought to us.  Just like it has been brought to the Middle Eastern townies.  In this environment there are no safe places to do business.  We are just catching up to the world that townies in Iraq have been living in for Millenia.  See the thread on Saudi Arabia.

Cheers.


----------



## jswift872 (19 Jun 2004)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Pte. McKibbon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




what i meant by that was a) what are you doing on a porno site, yes i meant that.
b) he also sent me a pm stating he was trying to view the pics, i always meant why would he wanna see this pics, just let the man be.


----------



## Jarnhamar (19 Jun 2004)

what are you doing on a porno site?


Are you the internet police? Maybe a priest? I fail to see how where someone goes on the internet is any buisness of yours.  

Re: the beheading pictures
If you find the pictures offensive then don't look at them.

Like i said the LAST time this happened.. If this happened to me i wouldnt want people to be hush hush about it and sweep it under the rug. I'd want people to see my picture, get pissed off and voice their outrage over. I'd want them to do something about it and never forget.


----------



## drebk (19 Jun 2004)

Quote from: Karpovage on Yesterday at 14:30:35
The enemy wants me, as an American citizen, to becomed angered, upset, and emotional about this and to lash out at my government to pull our troops from the fight - to run with our tail between our legs and lick our wounds. Guess what? I refuse. I am putting this in context. This is propaganda to sway my emotions. The use of global media to air these videos is really a successful form of the enemy propaganda to enter American households therefore my initial reaction to this is to bar the United States media conglomerates from giving enemy propaganda the airtime they are getting. Am I really missing anything of importance? It is a theoretical question not to demean the victim or his family but in the grand scheme of things why is an innocent American getting beheaded by lunatics any different than the three inner city kids in Baltimore getting there heads chopped off by their own cousins? Now, that didn't get alot of air time. heck, only a ticker of text along the bottom of the screen. Better yet, you want to talk about context, how about 40,000 innocent Americans dying from motor vehicle accidents last year alone. Or 90,000 dying from doctor's misdiagnosis and negligence. These are just some examples. So, why does one American get sensationalized? The media have played into the hands of the enemy, and the media is not accountable, they don't take responsibilty for their actions. If I was in change I would issue a directive to not air this kind of crap. Downplay it. Do not raise it to the level that the enemy wants it to be. Does being exposed to this suppress my civil liberties? Is this a question of freedom of the press, of speech to air these atrocities? These are tough times and tough measures need to be enacted. Propaganda is just one front of this war.

-----------

freedom of speech, censoring, etc, is a dangerous road to travel, especially in times of 'war.' in the war on Iraq we saw what censoring can do. showing almost a completely 1 sided opinnion of pro-war 'experts' etc. the embedded journalists not being allowed to photograph certain things... we (the people who aren't actually there when it happens) deserve to be informed in an unbiased, uncensored, mannor so we can decide how we want to react, instead of having spindocters tell us how to react.

I mean sure i've flamed the media when i was emotionally charged too... but the thing is, censorship should come in only in matters of national security, or releasing the information would jeapordize someone's or a group of people's lives (imbedded journalists etc). opening the door to censoring material that would aid the al-qaeda in frightening americans or riling them up, or anyting like that... that's just a path that shouldn't be trodded down. who decided what to ban? and when? you saw the type of flak they took when journalists tried to keep us (or anyone else that wasn't in the direct viscinity) invormed of what was going on in the war in Iraq. I mean... they were fighting for the right to disclose troop movements and locations... and people were listening... even when American live's were at stake... when no such lives are at stake what do u think the outcome would be in trying to get that type of material out of the papers and off the internet... true news is a competative business, if its going to bring in viewers, and another news agency has the 'scoop' than of course all the other one's will try to find the articles and photos, and it will be in every major news paper / news website in north america, and yes, this only happens when people are actually going to watch what's being shown, bad news and catastrophe's are what keep people glued to their tv sets... so yes it is a business, but they do keep us informed... so lets just take a breath or two before we say that CNN/CBC are aiding the terrorists agenda's by informing viewers of 'newsworthy' events overseas. 


you are definetly right about propoganda being a part of any war, and don't you dare think for a minute that your government isn't doing the exact same thing. Influence your opinnions, brain washing you with their talented spin doctors, of course propoganda goes both ways...And i hardly think informing the public of things that go on in the middle east that involve or possibly involve al-qaeda qualifies as aiding the terrorists, if you are insinuating that they are a big part of the problem, i think you don't quite understand the problem. if you don't want to be influenced by the media, and you think they are advancing the terrorists' agenda, don't watch the news.


----------



## MikeM (19 Jun 2004)

Truly a disgusting event, I agree with Wes, totally unacceptable both morally and mentally to do such a thing.


----------



## Military Brat (19 Jun 2004)

drebk said:
			
		

> so it makes perfect sense to stay then, yet when something bad happens, it seems we overlook the fact that they are knowingly putting themselves in harms way and scream for enemy body counts to raise =/



Ex-pats living in the Saudi Kingdom out of their own freewill shouldn't be a reason for Al Qaeda terrorists to run around cutting off innocent people's heads. 

Al Qaeda and other such religious extremists have to be dealt with so that innocent men, women and children don't fall victim to their plots of terror in the future.   :threat:


----------



## Pte.Nomercy (19 Jun 2004)

The internet was supposed to link the world together with knowledge and ideas, it was supposed to cause us to raise our standards of life and intellectually as a society...WHAT IN THE FUCK HAPPENED!? :mg:

As for those bastards? FUCK EM!!!! :cam: :akimbo:

Sorry for my rambling, but this really pisses me off! :threat:

( That comment is directed at those specific individuals not the culture and religion as a whole ) 

MODERATOR EDIT:  YOUR TREADING A THIN LINE WITH REMARKS LIKE THAT, I RECOMMEND YOU KEEP AWAY FROM THE STEREOTYPING.


----------



## 1feral1 (19 Jun 2004)

Again I say its THEIR 13th century mentality :evil: using OUR 21st century technology :rage:.


----------



## Pte.Nomercy (19 Jun 2004)

I agree, but it doesn't mean they shouldn't get with the times! Bunch of fanatic idiots....


----------



## 1feral1 (19 Jun 2004)

Aint nothing gonna change em, except two sunrises in one day!


----------



## jswift872 (20 Jun 2004)

OK, i think people missed my point completely, since there is another topic about this event i posted there how i felt, i am totally pissed off at these people and this event, i just wanted to know why he was looking for the pics on a porn site? it was a legitimate question i think, and i don't appreciate the abuse from Mr. Wes here on the pm forums, he is trying to act like he knows what i have and haven't been through in my life, so, i just want to say I'm sorry to those i offended by asking this lad why he was looking for a propaganda, sick, disgusting, porno linked picture, again, i had no authority or right to ask such a stupid question. I'm so sorry to every one, including those who look at porn every day, 

best regard

Joe


----------



## muskrat89 (20 Jun 2004)

I can't speak for this incident, but I can tell you that regarding the Berg video, I was given a link that took me to a site that, in addition to having the video, peddled porn. That was not apparent by the URL that I was given. Unless it is child porn, porn is legal (generally speaking) and  its connection to this thread is irrelevant.

McKibbon - check Mr. Allen's profile - I wouldn't classify him as a "lad". That sounds silly, coming from you. 



> I'm so sorry to every one, including those who look at porn every day,


  Boy, that sounds mature. Like it or not, some people choose to look at it. They are not necessarily lowlifes.

Wes already answered your question   





> Thats where the link sent me


  Which is exactly what happened to me, as stated in the first paragraph.

No more sulky statements, no more mention of porn in this thread. That's my only warning. Get back on topic, everyone, please.

McKibbon - If you want to crusade against dirty pictures, open up a new thread in the "off-Topic" forum.

Thanks.  The Staff


----------



## jswift872 (20 Jun 2004)

how did i become a bad guy from, a simple question, every one entirely mis understood my..point, but anyway, i want to start from scratch OK guys, I'm not here to argue or fight, so, on topic, do you think people should get out of Saudi Arabia over the johnson event? because i think it is a horrific event of propaganda. and i seen the pics to there is however mention of porn, is this the link you were directed to Wesley?

Moderator edit: Link removed to comply with conduct guidelines


----------



## Jarnhamar (20 Jun 2004)

Joe you came across like you were criticizing him for being on a porn site. You didn't say "What were these pictures doing on that kind of site"   You just said, what were you doing on a porn site.


You just didn't make the point/question clear.


----------



## Infanteer (20 Jun 2004)

I've already had to step in twice on the forum and the content has already denigrated to below useless, so closed it is.


----------

